
The World Is Flat For Twitter--Global Growth Has Stalled - Flemlord
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/12/22/the-world-is-flat-for-twitter-as-in-global-growth-has-stalled/
======
pg
It seems to me that unique visitors aren't the important metric here, but
tweets. Anyone know what the trend is for those?

~~~
ivankirigin
Some NYC technies started tracking their own usage
[http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0Aj719DQEaqPNdG1ob2ZD...](http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0Aj719DQEaqPNdG1ob2ZDUWx0ZjZPbmNhdUMzU09VN3c&hl=en)

I'd like to see that trend line updated.

Also, I'd argue that the number of tweets matters less than unique visitors.
Why should twitter be different than other publishing channels where there are
far more readers than publishers? Even something democratized like blogging
works like that.

Also, rather than discussing if this is kinda bad or not so bad, perhaps the
better question is, 'Why?'

Why is the site not growing as fast as it once was?

~~~
ivankirigin
This service is useful to track your stats
<http://tweetstats.com/graphs/ikirigin>

[i switch accounts from @tipjoy, so these should really be added together:
<http://tweetstats.com/graphs/tipjoy> ]

